# Tioga Pass - Is It Okay To Drive?



## Voluntold Retired (May 29, 2013)

We are now in Koos Bay Oregon into the second week of our seven-week road trip down the West Coast. We plan a side trip to Lake Tahoe, then down to Mono Lake at Lee Vining and then Yosemite and back to San Francisco.

Has anybody made the trip from Mono Lake (Lee Vining)through Tioga Pass to Yosemite with a longbox dually truck and a 36' fifth wheel? We were in the Seattle area last week and I was talking with the neighbour who had a monstrous motor home (had to be well over 40') and he said he did the trip through Tioga Pass a week before and it was an absolute nightmare with the "monster" home. But then he had driven from San Francisco to north of Seattle in one day and said that was a nightmare too. It may be that he bites off too much at a time,

Can anyone advise if they have done the Tioga Pass route and how they found it. Unfortunately, there does not seem to be a viable alternative without driving a couple of hundred miles more to get around.

Thanks,

Voluntold Retired


----------



## JimandDeb (Apr 13, 2010)

Haven't been over the Tioga Pass with the Outback yet but we've traveled by car and with a tent trailer many times. You will encounter tight turns and a very steep grade going up Lee Vining. After that it will be wider turns and less of a grade down into the valley. I would think that going down (East) on the Lee Vining part would be more risky in terms of brakes and transmission issues. You should have plenty of power to get up there with your diesel 350. It's an incredible drive with beautiful views.

Jim and Debbie L.


----------



## Voluntold Retired (May 29, 2013)

Thanks JimandDeb. That concerns me even more now but I do not think there is a reasonable alternative around. We would be going west from Lee Vining and our new GMC has a manual option for the transmission and a built in exhaust brake; both of which have been invaluable around Crater Lake.


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

The route over Tioga is steep and winding. An alternative suggestion would be to spend some time in Lee Vining and drive Tioga without your FW. Assess it yourself. If you think youe skills and comfort level are up to the trip, go for it.

A known route for your rig would involve an extra day. You could head south from Lee Vining To Hwy 178 and cross over to the valley there. From Bakersfield, go north on Hwy 99 to Hwy 41 to Yosemite. It will add a day or two depending on your driving comfort.

I pull my 36 foot FW with a crew cab dually Ford F350 over Hwy 178 on a regular basis.


----------



## Voluntold Retired (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Grover. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

Ive been up and down the Tioga pass many times its not bad at all, I tow with a Dodge Durango hemi with factory tow package. your 3500 will eat that hill for breakfast. I take it easy on the way down 2nd gear 30-40 mph tops. The euro tourists rent overused class c cabover rvs and rip up and down that road everyday I've never seen an accident on that road, not saying it couldn't happen but i think most people drive safer on that road.


----------

